# Stagea M34R, R32 GTR & R35



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

R32/M34R/R35 - YouTube

Myself 
N.I. R32 GTR
Lancerjock

Must be viewed in HD opcorn:


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Great days craic,old times roll....!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great cars and video, looks like you are having lots of fun . . . loving the Stagea


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

N.I. R32 GTR said:


> Great days craic,old times roll....!!


And more to come :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

The R32 sounds bloody awesome!!!

Bob


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like you all had great fun.. Lovely cars, but that 32GTR is definitely quite something!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

cant see the video


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

glensR33 said:


> cant see the video


SAme here


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

sädde said:


> SAme here


Yea me too


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

private?


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry guys,video has gone private...!!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

why and make it unprivate haha


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

Haha why post a link on a PUBLIC forum to a private video...


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like lots of fun, for me its the r32 :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

familycar said:


> Haha why post a link on a PUBLIC forum to a private video...


In the beginning it wasn't private:smokin:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

opcorn: we still wanna see the video :squintdan


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

+1 for the video


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry guys been busy video is now sortedopcorn:

RMS 10TH Birthday Bhow - YouTube


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice vid :clap::clap:


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

The r32 def does it for me..lol...


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

N.I. R32 GTR said:


> The r32 def does it for me..lol...


Yea its not bad, could do with being louder.

The red GTR a 1.08 does it for me:smokin:


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

At 2.24 :bowdown1: great video


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to see your Stagea Jonny. Looks sounds and goes great!
It's come a long way. Probably the best one by far in UK / IRL now. 

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Good to see your Stagea Jonny. Looks sounds and goes great!
> It's come a long way. Probably the best one by far in UK / IRL now.
> 
> Well done! :thumbsup:


Do you not recognise the 32??


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry, mate - no offence meant at all.
But sometimes I do forget cars we supplied after a while. It sure looks beautiful, so am not surprised it came from Newera. 

We've imported a lot of 32's to Europe over the years, but far fewer Stageas TBH - Jonny's was the first one we supplied!


----------



## SokoRS (Nov 2, 2011)

Great vid man


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Good to see your Stagea Jonny. Looks sounds and goes great!
> It's come a long way. Probably the best one by far in UK / IRL now.
> 
> Well done! :thumbsup:



Cheers buddy! Im glad you finally get to see what I've been doing to it these last few years  
I think its nearly done


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

I made a little edit check it out guys opcorn:
RMS 10th Anniversary Cruise - YouTube


----------



## Little Legs (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice vid mate.....plods going to be ever so grateful to you for supplying them with all the information they need to secure a conviction for some dodgy driving :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Little Legs said:


> Nice vid mate.....plods going to be ever so grateful to you for supplying them with all the information they need to secure a conviction for some dodgy driving :thumbsup:


Same can be said for most of the user uploaded videos on the forum buddy. You'll notice that once your around a bit longer :blahblah:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

nice cars


----------

